# Best Port for under $100.00??



## mclean5 (May 16, 2006)

What, in your opinion, is the best ruby Port for under $100.00?

I'm on my last bottle of 1985 Krohn, and need to face the day when I'll have to drink another port. I've gotten so fond of that Krohn!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Ports*

mclean5

I am a sherry drinker on many occasions. Am curious, are ports similar.
I normall drink malt whiskey, but do enjoy wines, sherrys etc.
I am curious, may even try some ports.
Will follow this forum.
Very curious.
Nice day and weekend


----------



## mclean5 (May 16, 2006)

*Not much of a sherry drinker.*

Most of my experiences with Sherry comes from a 3L seminar in law school; the prof would serve us all some Sherry, varying kinds.

So in my limited experience Sherry is lighter and sweeter than port. If I can make a tobacco analogy, Sherry is like NMS (tan wrapper) cigars and Port is Maduro (dark brown wrapper). Sherry is latte and Port is espresso. Sherry is Irish Whiskey, Port is a single-malt. I don't believe that "stronger / louder" is always better. It's a matter of taste. For example, I prefer Irish Whiskey.

I also don't like drinking port during the daytime. For that, Sherry is very appropriate IMHO.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Ports*

Thank you kindly. I understand and will try some.
I appreciate it.
Nice day


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

You can get a good recent vintage Taylor Fladgate for around that price.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Cockburns 1997 vintage... a superb year and should be ready to drink sometime in the next 3-5 years. While waiting, get a case of their 1997 "Anno" LBV, ready to drink right now. The vintage will set you back around $30-50, the LBV around $20 (per bottle)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree, LBV (late bottled vintage) is the thing for standard drinking. Most "true vintage" ports will not be ready for drinking for a minimum of 10-15, 20+ is more like it, and will therefore cost more, as the longer something spends in inventory, the more it will cost. The port specifically created to age for decades is very high in tannins and these take decades to mellow and allow the complexity to come out.

For just standard sipping, try some non-Portuguese ports. Finklin from California makes a nice LBV to drink. I have also come across some Australian and Chilean ports that are quite nice.

For $100 you should be able to get some of the "weaker" true vintages that are ready to drink now, some years from the 1970s are a prime example. The thing to remember is that not every year is a "true vintage" year, and different houses will declare vintages in different years than other houses. So Graham's might declare a vintage, for instance, and Taylor-Fladgate does not, this year.

Sorry I do not have a "buy this bottle" advice. Port is such a subtle beast, one really needs to taste to decide what house tends to give the characteristics one tends to like.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Offley 10 and 20 year is pretty good. Reminds me of a a great private label Brazilian '78 I had once, though not quite as smooth.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

I enjoy Clocktower, an Australian port. It may be somewhat below what you gentlemen are discussing, but I find it very enjoyable and reasonably priced.


----------



## JeffT (Jul 27, 2006)

I recently purchase/drank a 2000 Grahams Port for just under $100 that is W/S rated 98 points. It was the best I have every tasted and IMHO with a few years under it's belt might even rival a 1948!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JeffT said:


> I recently purchase/drank a 2000 Grahams Port for just under $100 that is W/S rated 98 points. It was the best I have every tasted and IMHO with a few years under it's belt might even rival a 1948!


Surely that was not a true vintage? The tannins would be so harsh as to make it feel like you had gargled with over-steeped tea.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

At one time, I was dedicated drinker of KWV port (South African). I take it's still a very good value.

1956 was a very good year. All my mates would request it when I went to South Africa


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you like port you may also like Australian liqueur muscat. :drunken_smilie: 

Brown Brothers is as good as any.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

eg1 said:


> If you like port you may also like Australian liqueur muscat. :drunken_smilie:
> 
> Brown Brothers is as good as any.


Good call there. I personally like Yolumba and buy it at CostCo


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

mclean5 said:


> Most of my experiences with Sherry comes from a 3L seminar in law school; the prof would serve us all some Sherry, varying kinds.
> 
> So in my limited experience Sherry is lighter and sweeter than port. If I can make a tobacco analogy, Sherry is like NMS (tan wrapper) cigars and Port is Maduro (dark brown wrapper). Sherry is latte and Port is espresso. Sherry is Irish Whiskey, Port is a single-malt. I don't believe that "stronger / louder" is always better. It's a matter of taste. For example, I prefer Irish Whiskey.
> 
> I also don't like drinking port during the daytime. For that, Sherry is very appropriate IMHO.


I like your tobacco analogy, that being said even knowing it's WELL below the price point mentioned, ($100-) you guys should try a bottle of Warre's 10 year old Tawny "Otima." To me it's a best kept secret.

If some of the more experienced post sippers are able to try some I'd appreciate your impressions.

Regards,

Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Tawny port (e.g. Taylor's 20 year) is fine stuff, albeit more sherry-like than what you probably are looking for.

Agreed on most of the advice. LBV is good for everyday, if you drink port every day. 

Each house has its style, so it doesn't help much to say that Grahams is better than Sandeman, or whatever. Even if this is objectively true, you might like the other. And for ruby and LBV, you're trying to mimic Vintage. Every maker will have a different notion about how to do this. Someone will make the compromises you can live with.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

127.72 MHz said:


> even knowing it's WELL below the price point mentioned, ($100-) you guys should try a bottle of Warre's 10 year old Tawny "Otima." To me it's a best kept secret.


With the holiday season on the horizon, and thoughts of stocking up return, I wholeheartedly agree with the above. Otima is excellent and should be available under $50.

Also at a good price, have a look out for the Taylor's Quinta de Vargellas (and terra fieta) range. It's not their main vintage port. I think the idea is that its made in non-declared vintage years but is made in the vintage fashion.

and, cheers!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, and also keep an eye out for Australian ports, there's a few around (e.g. Penfolds)


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

With the references to sherry, bear in mind that there are several different styles of sherry which are all very different. A fino or manzanilla is hugely different from an oloroso.


----------



## vinouspleasure (Aug 1, 2007)

In the $100 range, I'd suggest you try some colheita ports.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with Rossini - Warre's Otima is a good buy if you can find it; it bears the warrant of the Danish court. Personally, though, I prefer Taylor Fladgate (looking for a 2004 vintage to lay away for my son's 20th birthday). Cockburn's was okay, but I found the flavour to be rather flat compared to Taylor.

I you can find any, I'd also suggest checking out the Madeira wine selection. It's prepared in a similar fashion to port, but the flavour has some subtleties that I really enjoyed. My in-laws picked up a bottle for us when they went to the Azores a few years back; I have no idea how easy it would be to obtain.

I cannot recommend Sandeman's; complete rotgut IMO, and it gave me a splitting headache.

Geoff


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Geoff, Taylors is my favourite of the vintage ports. Not sure it can be got for under ~$100 though


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

Taylor Fladgate 20yr old and 30yr old are both very, very good. This is probably heresy, but I prefer tawny, barrel-aged ports over most of the vintage, bottle-aged ports that I've tried (although experience there is limited to a few 198x vintages).


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

$100 is sort of an unorthodox price point when it comes to port because most of the age-indicated tawnies (I know you indiciated ruby, but still) are <$50 but a vintage port drinkable now is generally going to run $150 or over. I haven't found much in between, but I bet a Colheita might suit you well, although they're rather hard to find. Personally, I used to swear by the LBVs (Taylor's, especially) but now I much prefer the age-indicated tawnies because they have more of the mature, epyreumatic flavors, a better color, and a more agile mouthfeel. They aren't as fruit-forward and, IMHO, have just as many characteristics of vintage port as does LBV.

I suggest Taylor's 20-year or Sandeman's 20-year. I haven't tried anything older than 20.

Why don't you just combine all of our suggestions: buy some younger vintage ports for laying down, finish up your favorite '85 port, and in the meantime drink age-indicated tawnies or LBVs until your newly-purchased vintage ports are at their _apogee_?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

+1 for Warre, but the Otima is a Tawny. The Ruby is about $14 here. No offense to anyone, but paying $100 for a Ruby is like buying a $2,500 OTR suit IMHO. Drinkable daily Ruby ports are Warre Warrior and Fonseca #27. I thought Krohn 1985 was a Colheita? The 1987 is about $40.


----------

